# So cheap in Cornwall it's hardly worth wilding it!



## DocMartin (Sep 30, 2020)

I booked a grass pitch with hook up for 9 days at Parkdeans Lizard Point, arrived today. It cost a mere £63, I don't think that can be beaten can it? Free wifi available but not at the pitch. Entertainment pass as well all for £7 a night.


----------



## colinm (Sep 30, 2020)

I've driven past there quite a few times, but I'm always put off thinking it might be a bit 'straight'.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 30, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> I booked a grass pitch with hook up for 9 days at Parkdeans Lizard Point, arrived today. It cost a mere £63, I don't think that can be beaten can it? Free wifi available but not at the pitch. Entertainment pass as well all for £7 a night.


A lot of parkdeans and Park resort sites are really cheap out of season we used to stay at the one at Walton on the Naze for £3.50 a night with EH cheap as chips.


----------



## Moped (Sep 30, 2020)

I have just checked it out on their website and 7 nights for £48 does indeed include hook up on a 9mx9m pitch.

Amazing.

We are thinking of visiting Cornwall in October and with prices like this we are unlikely to do much wild camping. With more doing stuff in the U.K. than is normal we are a bit concerned that all the reasonable wild camping spots will be full. So prebooking cheap sites takes away the potential hassle of finding somewhere to stop overnight.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 30, 2020)

Booked 5 nights on a Haven site £22 inc ehu. Loads of good deals just now.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 30, 2020)

Maybe i should clear my garden and open up, fiver a night sound ok.


----------



## Moped (Sep 30, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Maybe i should clear my garden and open up, fiver a night sound ok.


As long as your garden has a pub, restaurant,  indoor pool and put on entertainment you will do well!

It seems that the big holiday park chains are doing cheap deals as they hope to make money out of your use of their facilities. ”Normal” campsites without all the bells and whistles seem a tad expensive by comparison.


----------



## colinm (Sep 30, 2020)

Well 'I've had a look around at the various offers, when we've ended up on these types of sites before have never felt quite 'at home', but maybe need rethink our ideas, at these prices with EHU they might be a good idea for cold weather when heating is welcome.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 30, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Maybe i should clear my garden and open up, fiver a night sound ok.


Does that include ehu?


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 30, 2020)

We just use them as a reasonably secure base whilst we go out for the day on the bikes. Somewhere to leave the van and trailer.


----------



## highlandron (Oct 1, 2020)

Amazing value, just had a quick check for local-ish sites.  9 nights at Grannies heiland hame £86.  9 nights at Nairn Lochloy £229.  I think the Caravan Club (C&MH) used to have a deal with Haven for discounts don't know if that's still the case.  Craig Tara, Ayr was on their list, reviews of which were one star generally.


----------



## mikejay (Oct 1, 2020)

I stopped at 2 parkdean sites early September when I went to Scotland the first one was spotless called  Southeness but the second one called Sandylands up in Saltcoats was a dump. The touring bit was a dump site itself and location was good but touring was clearly neglected and being used by commercial vehicles towing caravans but both site where about £12 a night.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 2, 2020)

don't they close down  some time soon .


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 2, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> don't they close down  some time soon .


A lot of them only close for a month in january as they have Xmas and new year parties for the static owners but of course this year might be different.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 3, 2020)

what pay for camping in a m,home?
mind i have read about some even buying water.
i suppose next it will be about paying just to park . 
i say park some where else.


----------



## linkshouse (Oct 3, 2020)

While I like a cheap campsite as much as most, the cost of campsites is not my primary reason for wilding. It’s still good to know that there are bargains out there though.


----------



## Markd (Oct 3, 2020)

Obviously need to pick time-duration carefully.
I just tried Lizard Point for 2 nights later this month and it was £46.


----------



## Dee (Oct 4, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> I booked a grass pitch with hook up for 9 days at Parkdeans Lizard Point, arrived today. It cost a mere £63, I don't think that can be beaten can it? Free wifi available but not at the pitch. Entertainment pass as well all for £7 a night.
> 
> Wow that is a brill price


----------



## Moped (Oct 4, 2020)

Markd said:


> Obviously need to pick time-duration carefully.
> I just tried Lizard Point for 2 nights later this month and it was £46.


Avoid school half term


----------



## Moped (Oct 4, 2020)

vwalan said:


> what pay for camping in a m,home?
> mind i have read about some even buying water.
> i suppose next it will be about paying just to park .
> i say park some where else.


It’s about what’s convenient and also safety. If we are touring around stopping at different rural locations each night then more likely to avoid campsite.

If we are in the same spot for several days focusing on more urban areas more likely to stop on campsite. 

Also why use gas to heat and cook when you can use hook up? That could be worth £3-£4 a day now colder days are arriving. Depends how warm you like the van and it’s size I guess. I like the interior to be sauna like but Mrs Moped then complains it’s too hot!


----------



## Markd (Oct 4, 2020)

Moped said:


> Avoid school half term


Good point - I just chose what I thought was a random date


----------



## winks (Oct 4, 2020)

Handy bus just at the gate as well for a trip down to Lizard or Mullion. We had a wander both ways and got a good cup of coffee at the Mullion Cove Hotel up on the cliff. Never even looked at the on-site bar and the like. 

Enjoy your trip. 

Cheers 

H


----------



## witzend (Oct 4, 2020)

Markd said:


> Obviously need to pick time-duration carefully.
> I just tried Lizard Point for 2 nights later this month and it was £46.


There's 2 sites that I know of one's just a field the other looks really tidy and well laid out spaced hard standings but probably expensive did you try the right one


----------



## DocMartin (Oct 4, 2020)

Markd said:


> Obviously need to pick time-duration carefully.
> I just tried Lizard Point for 2 nights later this month and it was £46.


That will be Half Term School holiday prices.


----------



## Timberjack69 (Oct 4, 2020)

My wife and I came from New Zealand and toured in a motorhome around the UK for 5 months last year. We found Parkdeans Resorts camps great value out of season but peak season was the opposite. We were quoted £124 and £85 for one night at short notice on two different occasions.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 4, 2020)

Moped said:


> It’s about what’s convenient and also safety. If we are touring around stopping at different rural locations each night then more likely to avoid campsite.
> 
> If we are in the same spot for several days focusing on more urban areas more likely to stop on campsite.
> 
> Also why use gas to heat and cook when you can use hook up? That could be worth £3-£4 a day now colder days are arriving. Depends how warm you like the van and it’s size I guess. I like the interior to be sauna like but Mrs Moped then complains it’s too hot!


cook on gas ,use gas lights ,do have 480wt solar and 500 amp of batteries . think last time i used a campsite was 2009 in spain. 
its only a game dont use campsites dont pay to park even a car. dont buy water. only buy so many things when on special offer or just cheap. 
always been a tight git so no fun to stop doing it now. 
isnt hook up when you meet a local lady to spend the night with. hee hee . 
have fun,smile and enjoy your trips .


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 5, 2020)

Mid week out of season will be the cheapest


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Oct 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> A lot of them only close for a month in january as they have Xmas and new year parties for the static owners but of course this year might be different.


No it’s the same we own a holiday bungalow in St Margaret’s Bay, there’s no camping allowed on our Parkdean.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Oct 11, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> I booked a grass pitch with hook up for 9 days at Parkdeans Lizard Point, arrived today. It cost a mere £63, I don't think that can be beaten can it? Free wifi available but not at the pitch. Entertainment pass as well all for £7 a night.


Not all places have camping facilities it would be great too know the places that do. How can I find out as the site in Birchington says camping but it doesn’t allow motorhomes it’s owned by Park Homes. They used to about 4 years ago but stopped. They only allow tents. Brrrr


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 11, 2020)

Hazel said:


> Not all places have camping facilities it would be great too know the places that do. How can I find out as the site in Birchington says camping but it doesn’t allow motorhomes it’s owned by Park Homes. They used to about 4 years ago but stopped. They only allow tents. Brrrr


Check out their websites it tells you which ones allow camping and motorhomes but if you read my posts I was talking about Park Resorts not Park Homes there are several different companies and I know that Park Resorts hav3 been discounting out of season for years as we have used them for years in the autumn and winter months.


----------



## DocMartin (Oct 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Check out their websites it tells you which ones allow camping and motorhomes but if you read my posts I was talking about Park Resorts not Park Homes there are several different companies and I know that Park Resorts hav3 been discounting out of season for years as we have used them for years in the autumn and winter months.


Park Resorts are defunct now, they merged with Parkdean about 5 years ago.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 11, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> Park Resorts are defunct now, they merged with Parkdean about 5 years ago.


Well whatever they are called they are cheap out of season.


----------



## DocMartin (Oct 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Well whatever they are called they are cheap out of season.


Yes, they are. I should have paid the extra £2 or so per day for a Hard standing, Our van got rather a muddy floor! The toilet block had no plugs in any of the basins and there were no toilet brushes in any cubicles except for the disabled toilet/shower room. I would never go camping there in season. The week before we paid £17 a night at Camelford for a Hard standing with EHU and use of excellent spotlessly clean warm toilets and showers - with music as well. This one is open all year round too. We would use it again - it's Cherry Cottage camping.


----------



## tailgate (Oct 12, 2020)

We've had 6 nights at skeggy park Dean,  66 quid, 16a leccy included. Swimming Pool as well.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Oct 12, 2020)

Looking for site for jan feb .near beach walks .with hook up .any help.cornwall.devon


----------



## witzend (Oct 12, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Check out their websites it tells you which ones allow camping and motorhomes but if you read my posts I was talking about Park Resorts not Park Homes there are several different companies and I know that Park Resorts hav3 been discounting out of season for years as we have used them for years in the autumn and winter months.


Is this their Web Site https://www.parkdeanresorts.co.uk/touring-and-camping/touring/


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 12, 2020)

witzend said:


> Is this their Web Site https://www.parkdeanresorts.co.uk/touring-and-camping/touring/


Yes I think so it used to be called Park resorts but someone on here says the name changed due to a buy out.


----------



## witzend (Oct 12, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> I booked a grass pitch with hook up for 9 days at Parkdeans Lizard Point, arrived today. It cost a mere £63, I don't think that can be beaten can it? Free wifi available but not at the pitch. Entertainment pass as well all for £7 a night.


Was this the Site ?    https://www.parkdeanresorts.co.uk/b...liday-pets=0&holiday-unit-type=32768&adults=2


----------



## Dads Train (Oct 12, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> I booked a grass pitch with hook up for 9 days at Parkdeans Lizard Point, arrived today. It cost a mere £63, I don't think that can be beaten can it? Free wifi available but not at the pitch. Entertainment pass as well all for £7 a night.


are you still there Doc Martin?


----------



## DocMartin (Oct 12, 2020)

Dads Train said:


> are you still there Doc Martin?


No, We left on Friday.


----------



## Dads Train (Oct 12, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> No, We left on Friday.


thought you may have been along the way from us. Weather very wet here today.


----------



## number14 (Oct 12, 2020)

All this talk about cheap sites. I can't go anywhere at any price being locked down (locked up?) in my South Wales county. No offence meant, but a definite case of travel envy here.


----------



## DocMartin (Oct 12, 2020)

Dads Train said:


> thought you may have been along the way from us. Weather very wet here today.


It looks like you might get a bit of sun Weds, Thurs and Friday - it makes all the difference. Here's a tip - use the disabled toilet/shower, it's cleaner and there are places to put your clothes etc.


----------



## peter palance (Oct 13, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Maybe i should clear my garden and open up, fiver a night sound ok.


sorry its back to the hay loft for you, sleep tight, ok.pj. just were your onezeee,


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 13, 2020)

We don’t wild camp to save money. We do it because although we use campsites we much prefer wild camping in remote locations next to the sea, or a lake in remote locations were there are no campsites. Also you can wild camp all year round, most campsites are only open from April to October.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Oct 18, 2020)

This is the photo for Birchington Vale Park . It clearly shows caravans and motorhomes yet they will only take tents. That’s why I asked how you find out. Phoning them is almost impossible it takes forever to get through.


----------



## Deleted member 84929 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hopefully they will review the situation and let motorhomes back.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 19, 2020)

DocMartin said:


> I booked a grass pitch with hook up for 9 days at Parkdeans Lizard Point, arrived today. It cost a mere £63, I don't think that can be beaten can it? Free wifi available but not at the pitch. Entertainment pass as well all for £7 a night.


Thought I was cheap at £15/night with ehu! You would be amazed how much electricity some can use! 


Markd said:


> Obviously need to pick time-duration carefully.
> I just tried Lizard Point for 2 nights later this month and it was £46.


----------



## 2cv (Oct 19, 2020)

number14 said:


> All this talk about cheap sites. I can't go anywhere at any price being locked down (locked up?) in my South Wales county. No offence meant, but a definite case of travel envy here.



You’re not alone. We are restricted to our local health board area but did manage one trip away as she who must be obeyed said that pre planned trips over half term should not be cancelled. Incidentally, most people do not know the boundaries of their local health board.


----------

